# Tires



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi I am researching tires for my 2001 Sentra SE. The stock size is 195/55r16 but selection is not stellar. I am thinking 205/50r16 might be a good alternative. Is anyone running this size or any thoughts?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A 205/50-R16 tire will be 1.51% smaller then the OEM size thus throwing the speedometer off. IMO, a better choice would be a 215/50-R16 which is only 0.08% larger.


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

ok thanks I will keep it in mind. The car came with 225/55r16 and when you crank the wheel the rub, so I will likely go with the OEM size or the one you suggested.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I've only used the stock size tires. I'm not a big fan of Firestone but that's what came originally on mine so that's what I've used for replacements. I got 91,000 miles out of the originals and one replacement set which I think is pretty good. I've always used the recommended inflation pressues except when traveling with a load. 

Unfortunately Firestone no longer makes the original tire so I had to switch to the Affinity Touring for my current set.


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

I ended up with a set of Mirage MR162 205/55r16 they are a more common size it seems and more reasonably priced!


----------

